# Instagram money



## coptzr (Jan 18, 2013)

I have taken a liking to Instagram over the past year, which is surprising since I don't have Facebook, Pintrest, or any other sort of instant personal pic/talk/like sort of apps. I tend to follow more technical stuff and business shops with the odd motorsports personality.

The problem. As I look at some of these people I get sucked into the users with the flashy import supercar or giant mansion in California. Someone like "Dan Bilzerian" has 6M followers! That has got some pull to shift some markets. Take a look at the Top 100 of Instagram, those are some big numbers. I'm not saying they are all bad, there are some very well liked people who take a lot of time to make something fun. There are the other half who just promote some bad stuff. Today I followed a path which led to day traders showing off cash and private jets, a few even from Toronto, Ontario. How real are these guys? Are they split between trust fund babies, celebs, rich wannabe's, one off business tycoons? When I back away I tell myself they are just guys who make a bunch of quick money, rent a luxury vacation, take the must have pics in hot tub, on ski hill, driving the supercar and then chat it up online with the thousand other wannabe popular folk. I try wiki and google searching some to learn how real or fake they are. I can understand this can all be connected as a marketing scheme to sell products for their sponsors. Overall it probably takes up about 25% of my 1hr online junk surfing. 

Sorry for the rant. Maybe the question should be, how many wealthy people on here post their luxuries on social media such as Instagram, Facebook, and others?

I guess I'm just the type that doesn't need to show off my new truck or new watch I am wearing tonight.


----------



## MasterCard (Aug 2, 2013)

Search up itslavish and you'll realize he was notorious for fraudulently posting videos and photos of him buying stuff at the LV stores...but not actually buying it...and renting out expensive cars and taking videos as if he owned it.

There's two drivers to the whole showing off thing, both for the same cause: followers
1) people want more followers to get more endorsements as there are so many online businesses (e.g. businesses that don't have a retail presence but want to be a direct-to-customer online biz) so having lots of followers gets you endorsement deals from these companies (think Frank & Oak, Five Four Club and the lower-end vitamins and supplements businesses).
2) there are some people who desperately want the attention....think of instagram "models" and what-not

It's a really cool platform no less...but it has definitely driven and exemplified consumerism and materialism.


----------



## coptzr (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad I'm not the only one who feels this and there are known cases of fake lifestyles. I have seen similar cases through online car and motor vehicles forums where someone has tons of toys and $100k+ into builds to find out later they committed fraud, theft(s), or illegal drugs sales.


----------



## PoolAndRapid (Dec 3, 2013)

..


----------



## TobyGossett (Jan 7, 2015)

I think for a lot of people, faking it (and thus seeming more interesting) is more important than working on making it, or being proud of a modest income. The link right above this one really does show that some people just have no clue about money. It’s like a baseball player who starts on third base and thinks he’s born a triple.


----------

